
I wrote a book on hiring engineers – would appreciate feedback from HN - gregrata
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FJ6N8P1
======
gregrata
This is what I created over the years, and what I found gave the company the
best results (great, happy teams that worked together very well, creating
great software)

Is this something that you'd do? Have you tried something like this for
hiring? If so, what was your results?

